# What do you listen to for motivation?



## kehcorpz (Jun 13, 2016)

Recently I watched the south park episode where they buy ninja weapons and 
it may sound silly but when i saw this i totally wanted to become a ninja. This
episode is just epic. I wish they'd make an south park ninja spin-off this would
be insane.

Check out this song it's really powerful, especially in combination with the animation.


----------

